# Is it possible to scan a pc for viruses Remotely?



## Jason0218 (Jan 12, 2010)

I am wondering if it is possible to scan a PC for viruses remotely. I guess what I am looking for is a service or software that will allow a client to request a remote desktop to their system. But not only just be able to view and edit their machine remotely but also scan the remote machine as well. Without having to install antivirus software on the client machine. I have looked at the software that EMCO offers, but it only works in a closed network. I am looking to offer that type service over the web.
:4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Some versions of Windows you can do "Remote Desktop connection", Crossloop also comes to mind:

http://www.crossloop.com/download.htm

Why don't you want to install an Anti Virus program?

BG


----------



## Jason0218 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello,
It's not that I do not wish to install a antivirus program, but with the new embattled virus definitions are getting harder to get around some definitions block the installation of antivirus programs. SO my goal is to be able to fool them and do a scan remotely without installing any software on the client machine. I am looking for the benefits of doing a bootscan with rebooting or being onsite!
Jason


----------

